# Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!



## Maggats (29. November 2009)

*Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*

hallo, in meiner wohnung wohnung ist der wlan empfang ziemlich bescheiden. der router steht in einer ecke vom wohnzimmer. gehe ich nun mit dem laptop ins schlafzimmer habe ich gerade noch einen balken empfang. die entfernung ist nicht sonderlich weit (kleine 44 m² wohnung). der laptop findet unzählige weitere wlans der nachbarn. ich denke mal das stört die ganze sache hier. ein kanal wechsel hat zumindest etwas gebracht, von einem balken zu 2 balken. 

mein plan ist nun einfach eine andere antenne zu kaufen. dachte da an so ein billig teil von ebay. welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? auf selberbauen habe ich keine lust. ein repeater fällt ebenfalls flach. 

der router hat einen Reverse SMA Anschluss, Female.


----------



## midnight (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*

Warum legst du nicht einfach ein Kabel? Geht am schnellsten und bringt am meisten.

so far


----------



## Maggats (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*



midnight schrieb:


> Warum legst du nicht einfach ein Kabel? Geht am schnellsten und bringt am meisten.
> 
> so far



na wozu habe ich denn einen laptop? 

der hauptrechner ist selbstverständlich per kabel angeschlossen.


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*

Verstärken kann eine passive Antenne nicht. Sie kann nur die abgestrahlte Energie, sprich den Gewinn erhöhen, da es sich bei Wlan um eine bidirektionale Verbindung handelt, brauchen beide Seiten eine bessere Antenne.

-Wlan Repeater
-allein ein Kanalwechsel kann viel helfen
-n Standard?


----------



## Maggats (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Verstärken kann eine passive Antenne nicht. Sie kann nur die abgestrahlte Energie, sprich den Gewinn erhöhen, da es sich bei Wlan um eine bidirektionale Verbindung handelt, brauchen beide Seiten eine bessere Antenne.
> 
> -Wlan Repeater
> -allein ein Kanalwechsel kann viel helfen
> -n Standard?



kanalwechsel hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. steht aber auch oben 

repeater ist mir zu teuer und bei so einer kleinen wohnung auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. laptop hat N, router nicht.

es muß doch für etwas für kleines geld geben diese paar meter zu überbrücken (es sind gerade einmal 10 m). der router liegt in einer ecke, hinter einem metallrollcontainer(ohne container wird der empfang allerdings nicht besser) dort soll er auch bleiben, deswegen der plan mit einer antenne mit kabel die man dann woanders aufstellen könnte


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*

Ein Repeater kostet vieleicht 30€ und ist somit nicht viel teurer als wie ne einigermaßene Antenne.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*



Maggats schrieb:


> kanalwechsel hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. steht aber auch oben
> 
> repeater ist mir zu teuer und bei so einer kleinen wohnung auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. laptop hat N, router nicht.
> 
> es muß doch für etwas für kleines geld geben diese paar meter zu überbrücken (es sind gerade einmal 10 m). der router liegt in einer ecke, hinter einem metallrollcontainer(ohne container wird der empfang allerdings nicht besser) dort soll er auch bleiben, deswegen der plan mit einer antenne mit kabel die man dann woanders aufstellen könnte


Was stört dich eigentlich an den 2 strichen empfang?Eigentlich ist doch die hauptsache,das du ein signal bekommst und das du die kapazität einer 50 mbit inet-leitung nicht durch ein 54 mbit w-lan bekommst ist ja eigentlich auch klar. Man bekommt ja nicht mal die volle bandbreite einer 25 mbit-leitung durch ein 300 mbit w-lan (theoretisch zwar schon,praktisch habe ich aber schon anderes gelesen und mittlerweile auch selbst erleben dürfen,sprich da fehlten eben 2-3 mbit)
Wenn du den empfang verbessern willst,dann stelle den router doch einfach mal etwas höher und entferne alles aus dem weg,was stören könnte (wände solltest du freilich stehen lassen ).Alternativ kannst du auch den standort des routers etwas mehr verändern und ggf. verlängerungskabel vom anschluß/modem zum router einsetzen.
Es wäre auch interessant zu wissen,wie schnell dein inet ist,was dein eigentliches problem ist und was für einen router du verwendest.


----------



## MARIIIO (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*

Um keinen neuen Thread aufmachen zu müssen:

Seit einigen Tagen ist der WLAN-Empfang an meinem PC sehr bescheiden.

Den PC per Kabel anzubinden fällt grundsätzlich flach, das ganze wird gerade mit einer Realtek PCI-Netzwerk-Karte und dieser billig-Antenne von Amazon:
W-LAN Antenne TP-Link TL-ANT2405C, Retail: Amazon.de: Elektronik
erledigt.

Das WLAN wird von einem Fritz-Fon 7150 gesendet. Daran liegts wohl eher nicht, hab den PC mal ins wohnzimmer gewuchtet, und per kabel angeschlossen, da ging alles wunderbar (Download 700 KB/s).
Am gleichen Standort, 2m vom Fritz fon weg mit antenne per Wlan:23,5 KB/s

ALs Fehlerquelle bleiben also noch Antenne und Netzwerkkarte. Kann es sein, dass die Antenne über den Jordan gegangen ist (Obwohl keinerlei beweglicher Teile?)
Kann mir jemand eine gescheite Antenne empfehlen? 

Falls es was hilft: inSSIDer gibt mir eine Signalstärke von knapp über -60dBm am bisherigen standort und -45dBm nahe dem FritzFon an.

UPDATE: Habe mit dem Netbook meiner Freundin folgendes herausgefunden: Die Signalstärke verringert sich mit dem Netbook im arbeitszimmer auf ungefähr das gleiche niveau, wie mit der WLAN-Antenne am PC. allerdings bei genau gleicher Download-Rate wie neben dem fritz-fon. Noch ein indiz dafür, dass die antenne bzw die netzwerkkarte am popo ist ?!?


----------



## lorenzo (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wlan verstärken mit einer anderen Antenne?!*

hi maggats
also ich kenn das problem ich hab das gehabt nur mit meinem garten, dort hatte ich auch keinen empfang zum surfen..
ich hatte anfangs so eine antenne die ich an meinen laptop dranstecken musste via usb somit hatt ich dann besseren empfang, jedoch ging mir das nach einer weile auf die Ei... und ich dachte ich brauch jetzt was gescheites auch wenn man andere überall surfen wollen und dann hab ich mir einfach einen universellen wlan verstärker gekauft mit dem kannst du einfach deinen wlan reichweite verstärken und danach kannst du überall im haus (wohnung) surfen ohne jede probleme.
du musst selber wissen was die mehr gefällt
beste grüße
lorenzo ``


----------

